# Gunsights?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone use these or know how well they work?









http://www.xssights.com/store/handgun.html









http://www.mountsplus.com/miva/merchant.mvc?page=MSP/PROD/AMERIGLO/AGS-GLO-125








http://www.suresight.com/









http://www.goshen-hexsite.com/index2.htm


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought a used Glock that had a set of XS Big Dots (first sights, above) on it when I took possession. I figured, what the heck, I would try them out.

- They are VERY fast with a bit of practice.

- They are VERY visible, even in low light; that bold white color really makes them stand out. The Tritium inserts weren't as bright as other night sights I've used, but some folks may prefer them just for that reason. I didn't.

- They are less precise, for me, at least. At close range and high-speed, I got about the same results as my other sights. Past about 15 yards, I started to see a scattering of the group, even when I fired slowly and carefully. At 25 yards and beyond, groups were twice as large as my "normal sighted" guns, and vertical stringing became a real problem. 

I swapped them out with a set of Meprolight night sights, same as on my other Glocks, and re-shot the test to make sure it was the sights and not the gun; I got basically the same results I would get with my other Mep-sighted Glocks (well, slightly better accuracy due to the increased sight radius and lighter trigger; it was a G34).

If a person were to use them on a self-defense gun, and limited to only close(r) distances, then I think they'd do just fine. For a more general-purpose handgun that might be used for sport shooting or other things in addition to self-defense, maybe not such a good choice. In my semi-set-in-my-ways, almost-old-fart opinion, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've tried the Ashley Express, and the ghost rings. Ghost rings are for rifles; the aperture is supposed to be right up close to your eye. Didn't like them at all on a pistol.

Did a semi-pseudo-scientific test with the Express sights. Five or six shooters shooting the same 1911 frame with different top ends - regular sights and Express sights. With a PACT timer, shooting steel at 10 yards or so, there was no measurable time difference. It's one thing to say it "feels" faster, but the PACT doesn't lie. On untimed precision shooting (who can shoot the smallest group), no contest, regular notch/blade sights were more accurate.

Many people like Express sights; I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Nitesiter (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont know if it's appropriate here... but nitesiters.com has something. Works for daytime or night time target acquisition plus it glows in the dark....


/shrug seemed on topic so i posted...


Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------

